# Been turning pens again



## Vern Tator (Oct 14, 2013)

My pal Dean Robertson is an earring maker, and makes lots of them out of Monkey Puzzle. He usually uses the tiniest ends, but saves some of the thicker limb pieces that have branches and therefore knots. He suggested that I try making pens with the limb pieces. I did 2 proto types using a Wall Street guts.
[attachment=32701]
I have fallen in love with turning fountain pens, This acryic pen is my best to date. It was really hard to photograph, but after about 20 tries it looks pretty much like the real thing.
[attachment=32702]
[attachment=32703]


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 14, 2013)

Those are nice!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2013)

I like the Red one


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2013)

Excellent pieces Vern. Nice to see you back at it . . . made my night.


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Excellent pieces Vern. Nice to see you back at it . . . made my night.


I've been around, just not posting, that will be changing now that fall is falling.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice pens Vern- I really like the fountain pen. Fall is definitely falling over here. 29 degrees this morning.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 15, 2013)

Love the limb pen. It looks like the all seeing eye...


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 15, 2013)

They all look great from here.
Really like the Monkey Puzzle with the knots that give the blanks lots of character.
Well done.

Les


----------

